# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Anxiety progressing to panic attacks ):

## Robin

I'm 17 yrs old and I just recently got anxiety I have never had it before. Its brought on by my medical issues and I get panic attacks on a regular basis now.

 It starts of with upper left arm pain and then I can't breathe and I start worrying my head starts to hurt and then I just break down and cry. I can't even fall asleep right now because I'm having an attack. And I have the worst migraine I've had in months. I'm on the lowest dose of zoloft right now but my anxiety seems to be getting worse. 

I see a counselor every week who helps me with breathing techniques and I've tried them and they're just not working anymore. I'm at a loss for what to do. ): Does Anyone have any recommendations on what to do when this happens?? Thank you so much!

----------


## FraidyCat

I think Parakeet is right. I have PCOS and it's might be why I have anxiety, still? 

Sorry for hijacking thread, but this makes a lot of sense now searching it!!!!

----------


## Robin

Can it be fixed? : ( Or will I live with anxiety foreve.

----------


## Nelly

I know the feeling,. Keep talking to your doctor, they should fix  you.

----------


## CityofAngels

> Can it be fixed? : ( Or will I live with anxiety foreve.



If you just got it at 17 then I think it will be fixed. Us lifers seem to have had it since early childhood.

----------

